# Morsi Meter.



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Some Egyptian online activists have created an initiative to track whether the new President-elect, Mohammed Mursi, fulfils his election promises.

Straight after Mursi's victory was announced on 24 June a website called "Mursi Meter" was launched by activists who said that they were not affiliated to any political trend.

The activists wrote on the website that their initiative was "an attempt to document and monitor" Mursi's first 100 days in office.

They wanted to check on the implementation of the Muslim Brotherhood's so-called "Renaissance Project", a package of reforms that Mr Mursi promised during the election campaign.

Mr Mursi's platform includes immediate solutions tackling security, traffic and fuel shortages, issues which he has pledged to solve during his first 100 days in office. The website refers to 64 promises that he has made.


BBC News - Egypt activists set up website to monitor new president


----------

